# Painting fiberglass entry doors



## mozingod (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm painting 4 new fiberglass entry doors soon, and a friend of mine offered to lend his auto-body facilities to help, like his paint gun and baking oven. He suggested using a normal auto-body paint (I forget the technical name of it, sorry). I'm figuring if the stuff works for fiberglass car body panels, why not a fiberglass door?

Anyone have an idea of how the auto-body paint would look and hold up on a door? These are for a rental property too, so I'd like something durable.

Barring the auto-body paint, would something like the Ultra Premium Behrs paint from Home Depot (paint & primer in one) work good?

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!

Darrell


----------



## John7447 (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know about auto paint.Latex paint exterior ,is recommended by" thermo tru"


----------



## Kerrylib (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like powder coating to me.

In my experience a powder coated finish tends to be much more durable than "liquid" paint.

Just be sure the curing oven isn't too hot for the type of fiberglass your door is made from.  There are MANY different resin types and finding out after the fact that your doors are made from something that can't take the heat would be a real dissapointment.  Probably contact mfgr and find out about their recommendations regarding powder coating.  Also find out from friend what temp the powder coating requires.  Good info to give to the door mfgr when you inquire.


----------

